# Harry Potter: New Movie Release



## Fancy (Dec 26, 2006)

_Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix -_

​
*Synopsis:* In "Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix," Harry returns for his fifth year of study at Hogwarts and discovers that much of the wizarding community is in denial about the teenager's recent encounter with the evil Lord Voldemort, preferring to turn a blind eye to the news that Voldemort has returned. Fearing that Hogwarts' venerable Headmaster, Albus Dumbledore, is lying about Voldemort's return in order to undermine his power and take his job, the Minister for Magic, Cornelius Fudge, appoints a new Defense Against the Dark Arts teacher to keep watch over Dumbledore and the Hogwarts students. But Professor Dolores Umbridge's Ministry-approved course of defensive magic leaves the young wizards woefully unprepared to defend themselves against the dark forces threatening them and the entire wizarding community, so at the prompting of his friends Hermione and Ron, Harry takes matters into his own hands. Meeting secretly with a small group of students who name themselves "Dumbledore's Army," Harry teaches them how to defend themselves against the Dark Arts, preparing the courageous young wizards for the extraordinary battle that lies ahead.


----------



## Haruko (Dec 26, 2006)

The problem with the Harry Potter movies is that Daniel Radcliffe and high quality acting are incompatible, making it wooden. Also the film can never match up to the book which is hardly great anyway so...


----------



## Akira (Dec 26, 2006)

God they all look so awfully old! Neville looks like he could pass off as Harry's dad for christ's sake. It kinda makes me feel old having watched the first one with all of them as little kids, but seriously no way am i paying to see that crock of shit.


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah the actors are far too old. Harry is supposed to be 15! He looks 20.


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 26, 2006)

ah Luna  XD 


Well, maybe not 20, but 17 for sure >_>


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 26, 2006)

im always dissapointed with the HP movies, they always cut out all of the interesting side stories that make HP what it is and just have the basic outline of what the book was...


----------



## Brandt (Dec 26, 2006)

Truth be told, it's not like they could cut anything else out. These HP movies are _long_.


----------



## Gurbik (Dec 26, 2006)

yea they are long but still they could have done 2 movies out of 3 and 4 ez.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 26, 2006)

Isn't his hair supposed to be like....uncutable?


----------



## J6sh (Dec 26, 2006)

These are the worst book-to-movie adaptations I have ever seen.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 26, 2006)

They look so...young  Damn..Neville aged alot XD

Oh, well...I'll still watch this movie =/ 

@Gurbick: Not you too <_< *points at avy


----------



## Lazarus (Dec 26, 2006)

It's the lighting. The artists will slap some makeup on them and take five years off, easily.


----------



## Fancy (Dec 26, 2006)

I agree, if you view the movie displays.. they look more defined.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2006)

Draig said:


> These are the worst book-to-movie adaptations I have ever seen.



Hell no...are you even serious? There are far worse, one that just came out, eragon.


----------



## Ivyn (Dec 27, 2006)

Gurbik said:


> yea they are long but still they could have done 2 movies out of 3 and 4 ez.



They could have done tv series, that would be the best option for HP.

but oh well


----------



## Michael Jordan (Dec 27, 2006)

haha i forgot who that kids name is but he is on the right and he is talll now!.. wow..lol

i need to watch my HP DVD's again ^_^


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 27, 2006)

well obviously you can't cram in every detail thats in the book so highlight the major parts of the story.


----------



## kakoishii (Dec 27, 2006)

who's the guy with the wavy hair on the left side of that pic?


----------



## J6sh (Dec 27, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Hell no...are you even serious? There are far worse, one that just came out, eragon.



I did say that I have ever seen.


----------



## Ash (Dec 27, 2006)

Wow, Fred and George are a bit on the saggy side, aren't they?

And is that Luna next to Ron? She's frikkin' gorgeous!


----------



## Lok (Dec 27, 2006)

Emma Watson.


----------



## J6sh (Dec 27, 2006)

I agree, the girl who plays Luna is the most attractive person in the photo.


----------



## Lok (Dec 27, 2006)

^ No way, it has to be Emma Watson. Luna's supposed to look sloppy anyway.


----------



## Iria (Dec 28, 2006)

The countdown to this movie is also a countodown to my birthday!

I can't wait for July 13th!


----------



## Nico (Dec 28, 2006)

Being that the last book I read was the Goblet of Fire. I would have to watch the movies to catch on with the stories. Though it may be best to read the book. O:

I can't wait for the movie either.


----------



## Kisame. (Dec 28, 2006)

the movies are NOTHING like the books.  they leave out so much detail its an entirely different story. Its like a fanfiction.


----------



## WolfKiDD (Dec 28, 2006)

this is the reason i dont watch adapatations of books ive read. they spoil the whole thing

DIDU SEE THE ENDING OF ERAGON *sob* so crap ... lol spoiling but a well back to ol' Harry.
I guess they already look like ringers now and i don't wanna imagine how harry's gonna look in the last book's movie, but either way if the DID get new actors it would look outta place and still look crap..
the could go entirely cg... hahahh.. >.>


----------



## Aizen (Dec 29, 2006)

cant wait until this movie hits the theatres


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 29, 2006)

harry cut his hair


----------



## Ponko (Dec 31, 2006)

Who are the people on the left? I have not seen the movies in a while so I can't remember a lot of the minor characters. ^^;


----------



## Up In FlameZ♥ (Dec 31, 2006)

wow neville looks like a guy in his fifties...


----------



## sel (Jan 1, 2007)

still looknig forward to it though - the 4th was a definite turn for the better of teh third and the 2nd which were shite


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 1, 2007)

This movie comes out on my birthday


----------



## Goblincar (Jan 1, 2007)

bwaah almost waiting...come quick in cinema...i think this is going to be the crapiest movie ever...btw...7.7.2007 is koming the book 7..(all 7)


----------



## Ivyn (Jan 1, 2007)

Uncle Lunchwagon said:


> This movie comes out on my birthday



Is this a bad thing for you? 




> wow neville looks like a guy in his fifties...



I don't even remember how he looks like D:


----------



## back.2.life (Jan 5, 2007)

Captain Pip said:


> They look so...young  Damn..Neville aged alot XD
> 
> Oh, well...I'll still watch this movie =/
> 
> @Gurbick: Not you too <_< *points at avy



LoOoOoL........


----------

